# Italien - Cinque Terre



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 159860 (1. März 2013)

Hallo Boardies,

seit einer Weile lese ich hier im AB mit und nutze die Suchfunktion  um allerhand Fragen zu klären, die man als Angeleinsteiger so hat. Doch diesmal hat mich das leider nicht weitergebracht - aber vielleicht gibts hier ja jemanden mit Ortskenntnis der o.g. Gegend, insbesondere um Monterosso al Mare.

Ich plane in anderthalb Wochen da runter zu fahren und die Angelausrüstung soll natürlich auch mit. Leider hab ich nur unzureichende Infos gefunden, wie es dort mit den Lizenzen fürs Meeresangeln (vom Ufer) aussieht. Die Cinque Terre sind Nationalpark und in drei Zonen aufgeteilt, in Zone C ist angeln für autorisierte Einheimische erlaubt. (Quelle: http://www.parconazionale5terre.it/news_dett.asp?id_prodotto=1629&id_lingue=2)

Heißt das, es ist *ausschließlich* für Einheimische erlaubt - oder auch für Touris? In zweiterem Falle, wie kann man Lizenzen bekommen?

Hat jmd. Infos aus erster Hand?

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Tips!

Grüße,
Eisn


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 159860 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Italien - Cinque Terre*

Hm... weiß denn wirklich niemand irgendwas bezüglich der Lizenzen? Dann muss ich das wohl vor Ort klären und zur Not die paar Kilometer nach Levanto (raus aus dem Nationalpark) fahren.

Aber vielleicht kann mir jemand nen Tip geben, auf was man in Ligurien zur aktuellen Jahreszeit geht - bzw. welche Fische vielversprechend sind? Würde am liebsten die Spinne mitnehmen, wäre aber auch für Posen- oder Grundangeln offen (alles vom Ufer). Freue mich über jeden Hinweis!

Btw, existieren in Italien für Meeresfische Schonzeiten/Schonmaße?

Grüße,
Eisn


----------



## Seeringler (6. März 2013)

*AW: Italien - Cinque Terre*

Natürlich ist es auch Touristen gestattet die Gewässer zu befischen (mit max 2 Ruten mit jeweils max 2 Haken), diese müssen jedoch eine Lizenz beantragen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 159860 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Italien - Cinque Terre*

Ah, ok. Das ist schon mal ne Aussage, die weiterhilft. :m

Und wie und wo kann man diese Lizenz beantragen?


----------



## Seeringler (9. März 2013)

*AW: Italien - Cinque Terre*

Hier ist die Anschrift und die Emailadresse des Büros. Die können Dir sicher Deine Frage(n) bezüglich der Lizenz genau beantworten.

http://www.parconazionale5terre.it/sede-e-direzione.asp?id_lingue=1&menu=114

Ansonsten wird viel gestippt oder mit der Bolorute geangelt. Meist auf die zahlreichen Brassenarten und Meeräschen.
Auch mit Winkelpicker oder Feederrute wird gut gefangen. Kapitale Fische sind aber eher selten zu erwarten.


----------



## Seeringler (9. März 2013)

*AW: Italien - Cinque Terre*

Häufige Fische im Ligurischen Meer sind die bogue (Boops boops), die Salpa (Sarpa salpa), Brasse (Diplodus sargus), Dentex (Dentex dentex), Goldbrasse (Sparus aurata... verschiedene Arten Doraden (Pagellus acarne, Pagellus erythrinus, Pagellus bogaraveo) und Meeräsche (Mugil cephalus) Wittling (Micromesistius poutassou) Aal (Anguilla anguilla), Conger (Conger Conger) aber auch kleinere Makrelen- Thunfischartige
Vereinzelt Zackenbarsche (Epinephelus marginatus) und Wolfsbarsch (Dicentrarchus labrax)
Im späten Frühjahr und Herbst kommt vermehrt der Thun (Thunnus thynnus)

Da haste jetzt viele Fischarten und kannst schauen, ob Du noch weitere Infos findest. Wenn Du noch fragen hast, musste sagen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 159860 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Italien - Cinque Terre*

Danke für die Infos, Seeringler!

Bin gestern zurückgekommen,  daher hier ein paar kurze Infos zu den aktuellen Regelungen - offizielle Aussage der  Nationalparkverwaltung am Bahnhof Manarola: Es gibt  keine Regeln.... zumindest momentan nicht. Die alten Regeln wurden vom Ministerium außer Kraft gesetzt und neue waren letzte Woche  noch nicht spruchreif. Vermutlich kommen sie in den  nächsten Wochen irgendwann. Bis dahin stellt die Verwaltung keinerlei  Lizenzen aus - was in Italien jedoch nicht heißt, dass man nich angeln  darf... |supergri

Der hilfsbereite Zuständige bei der Verwaltung sagte uns, dass bis zur Festlegung neuer Regeln jeder ohne zusätzliche Lizenz angeln darf, außer in der Kernzone A des Nationalparks. Nötig ist nur das überall vorgeschriebene Permit des Landwirtschaftsminitisteriums (http://www.politicheagricole.it/flex/cm/pages/ServeBLOB.php/L/IT/IDPagina/190).

Was die Fangerfolge anging war es leider nicht so toll - die ersten Tage hat es nur gewittert, das Meer war durch Wasser aus den Bergen entsprechend trübe. Habe verschiedenstes ausprobiert: die Spinnangel, Grund- und Posenfischen, aber leider nichts erbeuten können außer Erfahrung. #c

Ein Einheimischer hat mir im Übrigen gesagt, dass der März in der Ecke sowieso ein eher ungünstiger Monat ist. Er hat generell Grundangeln im Hafenbecken mit Shrimps empfohlen. Vielleicht hilfts ja nochmal jemandem! |rolleyes

Grüße! |wavey:


----------

